# when does the low oil pessure come on?



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ok guys, i spun a bearing in my engine (05 LS2), and my oil press ran low, bearings are shot, and i need to turn the mains on my crank. and weild up a rod journal.

 why didn't my oil light come on? when does it come on (10psi? 20?)? 
is my sender unit shot?

I never want to go through this again, so i want to make damn sure i know whats going on so that i might be able to save it!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Oil light probably comes on between 0-5 psi, idiot light. Just run an oil pressure gauge and watch it yourself. Sorry about your motor.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OP, there is a device called a "Hobbs Switch" that you can plumb into your oil pressure sensor with a "T". A hobbs switch can be set to cut off power to your ignition if the oil pressure reaches a preset level to save your motor from catastrophic failure. 

Another option would be an oil accumulator which stores an extra reserve of oil which can dump into your motor if you reach a low pressure situation or to prelube your engine on startup.

:cheers


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya i'm going to get a guage. my light never came on, so i never had any idea the oil pressure was low.


----------

